# Hard 2 Come By Gurkhas!



## Smoke N' Daddy (Jun 27, 2010)

I just got my hands on these 70 year old, pre embargo, Gurkhas. They are of the 1887 ART DECO, VERY RARE BLEND, from the 1940's. They use Louie the 14th Cognac, which is $1400 bucks a bottle. They are also the only blend that uses gold metalic flakes in the wax that is used to seal the caps on. They only made 6 thousand STICKS! Not boxes, STICKS!! So they sold them to the Cigar shops by the single stick.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I can't imagine paying that much for an infused cigar, but perhaps that's just me. It's definitely a rare sighting to say the least.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Did you get a second mortgage or get a great deal? Either way congrats and please do a review when you smoke one!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Where did you find them & what did they set you back Joey? Not into the infused but they do look tasty...


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

JUST WOW!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

They actually made 1000 boxes and for $50 per stick, I'd rather smoke a 2004 Forbidden X over a Gurkha. Could probably get the forbidden for cheaper than that too.

Tobacco Grove - Gurkha Cigars


----------



## Smoke N' Daddy (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey guys, believe it or not, I didn't have to pull out another morgage. My buddy found them in a small Cigar shop here n California. The owner usually sells them for $100 bucks a stick but gave us a great deal after hanging out. Only 30 bucks a stick. We got lucky.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

good deal. hope you like them


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

If you wanna sell one, let me know  !! I loved the other infused cigar they make. Probably the closest I will get to liquor that expensive!


----------



## Smoke N' Daddy (Jun 27, 2010)

Im def saving em for a special occasion. Thinking about sparking one up @ the Big Smoke Las Vegas??? Or may b when I have my 1st kid...I should prob get married 1st then? Nah, Im having tooo much fun.


----------

